# My Look 565



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

Here’s my ride. I’ve been around awhile so I figured I’d throw some pic’s of my Look in race form. Forgive the pictures. They were taken with my new cell (Sony Ericsson W810i). I haven’t weighed it so I’m not sure on that. 

Look 565
Full Shimano DA
Kestrel EMS/PRO SL
Thomson X2 Stem
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Selle Italia SLR XP
Crank Bro Quattro Pedals (will be changed to Look Keo Carbons for race season)
Blackburn Delphi 5.0 Computer
Custom wheelset By Troy Watson aka Bikemessenger 
Zipp 303 rim, CX-Ray Spokes, Tune 75/190 hubs and Skewers
20/24 Front/Rear
Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 700X20

I’m still testing the wheels but I took them out for a 3hr ride thrusday. They are very stiff. They are a little lighter then my old wheelset but roll a lot easier. I took them up hills and in sprints and so far they are awesome. I know they are clinchers but hey I still don’t feel comfortable with tubies. I’m sure next year I’ll spring for some tubulars. 

Los318


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why didn't you get the 585?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

ewitz said:


> Why didn't you get the 585?


I got a really good deal on this frameset. At the time i didnt have the extra $1k to get the 585 or else I would have.

Los


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

whats that on the stem? it looks like cue sheet of some kind, no?

i love the rims too. What size frame is that?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

levels1069 said:


> whats that on the stem? it looks like cue sheet of some kind, no?
> 
> i love the rims too. What size frame is that?


yeah, its a cheat sheet w/my HR zones. so far i'm loving the wheels too. the frame is a 51cm. Fits perfect.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice ride. Man, tune sure doesn't waste any material on their skewer levers do they. Those are about as minimal as I have ever seen. Who did you have build the wheels BTW?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Nice ride. Man, tune sure doesn't waste any material on their skewer levers do they. Those are about as minimal as I have ever seen. Who did you have build the wheels BTW?


Troy Watson aka. Bikemessanger aka. Ligero Wheel Works

simply awesome


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

How tall are you? 5'8"?

cool looking bike. Those wheels are insane!


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm 5'6. Thanks!


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Have you weighed those wheels by any chance?

I'm just curious as I have exactly the same build from Troy but with the tubular rims.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

haz a tcr said:


> Have you weighed those wheels by any chance?
> 
> I'm just curious as I have exactly the same build from Troy but with the tubular rims.


we guessed about 1500g's. i havent had a chance to weight them yet. I've been holding off on going tubular but i'm thinking next year i'll spring for a set. We'll see.....


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Why some people ask this question?...*



ewitz said:


> Why didn't you get the 585?


...is beyond me. Not just bikes but anything else like computers etc.
I myself couldn't get the 565 or 585 it's was just that much more money that esp. a family guy just can't afford so I got the 555 which was alot in itself. Plus getting the 585 is not going to make you a better cyclist. Very nice bike los318 by the way!
Now back to Christmas shopping!


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice ride you have there, I'm having Troy build me a set of those hoops as we speak but with white ind hubs, do you plan on using them as a daily wheelset, I havn't heard very much feed back on these rims but from the little I have heard the clincher version seems to hold up quite well to daily use. For me an alloy braking surface seems more practical in the wet especially on long decents. Just wondering about the stickers, I thought zipp put them under the clear coat or am I wrong?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

aussiebullet said:


> Nice ride you have there, I'm having Troy build me a set of those hoops as we speak but with white ind hubs, do you plan on using them as a daily wheelset, I havn't heard very much feed back on these rims but from the little I have heard the clincher version seems to hold up quite well to daily use. For me an alloy braking surface seems more practical in the wet especially on long decents. Just wondering about the stickers, I thought zipp put them under the clear coat or am I wrong?


thanks for the nice comments. The wheelset is going to be my race only wheelset. From the rides i have done on them so far the rims seem to be very strong. I'm about 66k so i'm not all that heavy and w/the 20/24 they are built strong enough. For me it was just if i wanted to go tubular or clincher. i choose clincher but I think next year i'll go tube. So far it looks like i'll be contacting Troy next year for another set. I am very impressed


----------



## tnsdoc (Jul 11, 2005)

Beautiful bike...I'm considering the same. I assume your frame is a "S"?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

tnsdoc said:


> Beautiful bike...I'm considering the same. I assume your frame is a "S"?


Yep. 51cm. Thanks! I love it


----------

